# xnxp



## nixunat

I'm confused about my personality type. I'm not sure if i'm introverted/extroverted, or thinking/feeling. I definitely see a lot of myself in most of the personality descriptions involving NP. I even see a lot of myself in Enfj (since a messy desk is more likely for this type)
About myself:
I definitely need my time alone but also must have time with people. Without either I I'm not as happy

I'm almost always lost inside my head and am constantly thinking about things when I'm alone or not talking to anyone

I'm always thinking about something and how to make it better or coming up with some theory.

While socializing, I do have a "silly switch" that I heard most enfp's have, but I've had trouble getting it out recently

When I was 13, I went health nut and converted my whole family with me. I'm currently 16 and continue eating healthy despite friends criticism

I've acted as a physical trainer for quite a few friends. Something I love doing.

Like funny, interesting, or inspiring movies 

Like hearing about others experiences

Read to learn, less for enjoyment

Am considered extremely "chill" by most people

Love being in a relationship and romance

Want to be the best at everything I feel is important

Consider myself a bit more mature than many people my age

Tend to be a bit more quiet than others at times


Thanks for your help


----------



## Grey

As a short answer, I would say ENxP. A lot of the information you've provided isn't relevant to your type - what matters is your motivations and reasoning for doing things, and not what you do and your behavior alone. Why do you have specific trouble with Thinking and Feeling?


----------



## nixunat

Yeah I figured some of it wasn't relevant but threw it on in case it helped. Many of my interests seem odd for 16 year olds so I wondered if this had to do with my type. I'm not too sure why thinking and feeling is tough for me, maybe it's from my lack of understanding of the two. I understand that basically one makes decisions on logic and the other on feelings, but there are way to many different scenarios going on in my head to come to a final conclusion.


----------



## Vaka

That isn't enough to really type you, but I can say that I can relate to you on all of those traits listed. And I don't feel like a normal 16 year old either lmao


----------



## nixunat

What else do you need to type me?


----------



## Grey

Well, further elaboration would help. What do you feel you don't understand with Thinking and Feeling? Why is being introverted or extroverted also hard for you to come to a conclusion on? Other things might help as well.


----------



## nixunat

Introverted and Extroverted are hard for me because I can be very quiet, be around people without saying much, and need time alone, while other times I'm more outgoing than everyone else around me, I need to be around people, and would hate to be alone. I don't care as much about E and I as about the things concerning my temperament.

For F and T I'm just completely lost. I continuously get different results on the tests I take. Whether I make my decision off of logic or feeling just seems to be based off of the situation or the mood I'm in. I guess I just need more clarification on what kind of questions I would need to answer to figure this out.


----------



## Introspiritual

If you're buying a present for a friend, what do you take into consideration when selecting it?


----------



## nixunat

I usually consider whether I know something they want, how much it costs and whether they really will like it and not just lie to me about it. I usually just give money with a card as a gift unless I know the person extremely well and know that there's something that they want. Money is something everyone appreciates and they can do whatever they want with it.


----------



## Introspiritual

From what I can tell, you're using mostly objective criteria in that decision.

ENFP vs ENTP really comes down to a temperament check. You might want to check some traits of NFs (Idealists) versus NTs (rationals) and see how those sound to you. Both types live in the future, but the former is concerned with self-identity and growth, and the latter with self-knowledge and mastery.

Oh wait, how did I miss this?



> Want to be the best at everything I feel is important
> I'm always thinking about something and how to make it better or coming up with some theory.


Those sound NT off the top of my head.


----------



## nixunat

Introspiritual said:


> From what I can tell, you're using mostly objective criteria in that decision.
> 
> ...but the former is concerned with self-identity and growth, and the latter with self-knowledge and mastery.


Thanks for the help, but I must really be missing something crucial. To me self-identity and growth helps the person develop self-knowledge and mastery and vice versa. I commonly find myself working on all of these things for different reasons. Doesn't developing both categories helps strengthen the other? I love being able to master my entire self, including my desires, as well as having a strong personal identity. I am almost always trying to improve myself in some way.


----------



## Introspiritual

The two are interrelated, but even as an NF with a strong "T," I still end up focusing a bit more on identity and self-improvement. Self-knowledge is a good thing, but self-mastery is a very elusive concept to me.

At this point, I'd poke around the ENTP forum and see if some discussions and concepts there ring true to you. :happy:


----------



## nixunat

Ok I checked out the Entp forum and I really don't think that thats it. I'm deciding between between Intp and Enfp.


----------

